# Anyone know anything about dragonwood?



## FloridaRanger (Sep 23, 2011)

Hey guys, I've heard people talk about cutting and selling dragonwood, but I'm not really sure what it's uses are. 

Just seeing if anyone knew anything about it. Any info is appreciated!


----------



## AndrewJayden (Mar 26, 2011)

Dragon wood appears to be very commonly used for the trunks and larger branches of artificial (silk) trees. It’s also commonly used to make perches for pet birds, and I gather somewhat less commonly used to make cat trees and cheap furniture. That’s all interesting, but I couldn’t find a picture of a dragon wood tree or anything that gave me the botanical name of the silly thing. The best I could find is that it grows in Florida.


----------



## FloridaRanger (Sep 23, 2011)

Yeah that's about the most I came up with too. I've got a ton of it growing on my property in central Florida and was wondering if I could find enough info on it to see if it'd be worth my while to take a few down.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

FloridaRanger said:


> Yeah that's about the most I came up with too. I've got a ton of it growing on my property in central Florida and was wondering if I could find enough info on it to see if it'd be worth my while to take a few down.


 Mill some and have a bit of a play with it .
Keep us posted with the results ,
and lots of photos :thumbsup:


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

FloridaRanger said:


> Hey guys, I've heard people talk about cutting and selling dragonwood, but I'm not really sure what it's uses are.
> 
> Just seeing if anyone knew anything about it. Any info is appreciated!


In my database, I find the following species that have the word dragon in one or more of their common names, but I have NO idea which on you might be talking about:

antirrhinum hispanicum
ceiba pentandra
chiranthodendron pentadactylon
croton palanostigma
croton perspeciosus
daemonorops draco
dimocarpus longan
dracaena cinnabari
dracaena draco
dracaena fragrans
dracaena reflexa
dracontomelon dao
dracontomelum doa
erythrina crista-galli
gmelina arborea
heliocarpus spp.
marcgravia spp.
picea asperata
pterocarpus officinalis
pterocarpus santalinus
rapanea leuchuem
sesbania formosa


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

In a quick search I found a mention of it in an article about using natural wood perches for parrot cages. It is in the Genus _Dracaena. _ Take a look at phind's database and see if you can find a match for the four species he has listed.


----------



## Kellie (Dec 29, 2019)

*Pretty sure this is it*

I know this thread is old, but when people talk about dragon wood (for making artificial trees, crafts, perches, etc.) they're talking about:

Lyonia Ferruginea (Rusty Staggerbush, Tree Lyonia, Staggerbush)

It's a perennial shrub, but it's sometimes classified as a small tree. 
It's native to Florida, Georgia, and South Carolina. People call it "Dragon Tree" a lot ... but I've got no idea why? 

I live in South Carolina and haven't ever seen it, but it must be around here someplace ... so there you go. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Dye (May 1, 2021)

FloridaRanger said:


> Hey guys, I've heard people talk about cutting and selling dragonwood, but I'm not really sure what it's uses are.
> 
> Just seeing if anyone knew anything about it. Any info is appreciated!


Not sure what exactly you are looking for but my Sister, Resi, is an absolute PRO when it comes to Dragon Wood. She owns Southern Artificial Tree Supply in Deland Fl and I know that she and her late husband, Pete, not only export a LOT of it , but also build furniture, lamps, all sorts of things out of that beautiful wood! I’m sure she could give you the best info! Good luck!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

FloridaRanger said:


> Hey guys, I've heard people talk about cutting and selling dragonwood, but I'm not really sure what it's uses are.
> 
> Just seeing if anyone knew anything about it. Any info is appreciated!


Never heard of it myself. From the prices I think it best to keep it in a vault and not build anything out of it. For the most part it just looks like spalted maple.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

.

Florida Ranger was last seen on this forum *Feb 5, 2017 *


----------

